# Bioware and TOR at Pax East (player's talk about gameplay)



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 13, 2011)

I was looking through the forums for Bioware's soon to be released MMO The Old Republic and I noticed that they had a booth at Pax East and allowed the general public to get in line for a chance to play the game on Bioware's own computers. Here are some links to the threads that were produced with lots of comments from people who actually got to play the game! 

Thread one: STAR WARS: The Old Republic - Officially Official PAX East 2011 thread

Thread two: STAR WARS: The Old Republic - Unofficial PAX East 2011 Thread (Part 2)

Apparetnly they have completed everything that will be in the game at launch and now they are just testing, getting feedback from events like this, and adding the final touches like AA for the graphics and some final AI enhancements.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 14, 2011)

As my first proper MMO, I am so looking forward to this.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 15, 2011)

Apparently it was ok to take video of the game while people were playing, here is link to some of the video from PAX East. Keep in mind that these are shot by pointing a camera at the computer screen so sound and graphic quality might look poor because of various problems associated with that process. Instead watch how fluid things look, it really does look like the Jedi or any lightsabre wielder can do massive amounts of damage.

YouTube - webgamingcentral's Channel


----------



## digs (Mar 15, 2011)

What I like about what I've seen so far is that it looks like ANY class can do massive damage. I also like the fighting animations - the interactions between two fighting characters look really good.


----------



## Cayal (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks so good...I am trying to resist but it is hard. I hope there is a demo so I can test before paying completely.


----------



## Abd-L-zeez (Jul 29, 2011)

simply the best MMO ever


----------

